# Working 19.5 hours a week.. Entitled to any social welfare too?



## kierank (14 Jan 2007)

Hi, 

I have been working whilst going to full-time college for the last couple of years. I have then worked full-time for the last few summers in the same job. however, this summer It is doubtful that any more than the 19.5 hours are available and i will also be finished college.. Im wondering am i entitled to claim any social welfare even though i am working part-time hours??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dave28 (14 Jan 2007)

*Re: Working 19.5 hours a week.. Entitled to any social welfare too??*

i think the criteria is that you are AVAILABLE for work for the rest of your week : for instance , if you work 3 hrs, 5 days per week , you wouldnt qualify for SW because you are unavailable all week. However, if you work 2 - 3 days, you are available for the remainder of the week. I think im right but im not 100% certain


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jan 2007)

*Re: Working 19.5 hours a week.. Entitled to any social welfare too??*

That is correct dave28.


----------



## kierank (18 Jan 2007)

*Re: Working 19.5 hours a week.. Entitled to any social welfare too??*

Thanks guys.. I work 2 days a week 19.5 hours in total.. If there are no extra hours available for me to work as i am a job sharer and there is no full time positions available am i entitled to claim any supplementry welfare for the rest of the week??


----------



## gipimann (18 Jan 2007)

See the following from the guidelines on Jobseeker's Allowance/Jobseeker's Benefit taken from the Welfare website:

" A person is not regarded as unemployed in respect of any day on which s/he is working under a contract of employment (written or otherwise) or is in receipt of wages. For example, the following classes of persons would be considered to be not unemployed: 

permanent full-time teachers who receive payment in respect of school holidays
a person who is voluntarily job-sharing
a person who is on a career break (during the agreed period of the career break) "
So, if you're a job-sharer, technically you're employed for the full week and won't qualify for jobseeker's allowance or jobseeker's benefit.

Have a look at www.welfare.ie for guidelines and info


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2007)

The question here is whether you are voluntarily "job-sharing" or are you working as a "casual", that is taking whatever days you get. What type of employment is it?


----------



## kierank (21 Jan 2007)

It is permanent job-sharing employment in a medical factory. My point is that even though i initially volunteered to job share (ie. to go to college) there is a good chance that full time hours will not be available to me once the summer comes and i wont be abke to live on 19.5 hours work per week...


----------



## mo3art (21 Jan 2007)

In which case you might be entitled to a FIS (family income supplement) but this depends on your family/living arrangements.


----------



## kierank (21 Jan 2007)

Living Arrangeents? Well i actually bought a house with a friend last year so i have mortgage payments which are quite high??


----------



## Welfarite (22 Jan 2007)

Given that you are now available for full-time work but that work is not available from your employer, it appears you are entitled to claim the other days on JB. However, rememebr you have to be actively seeeking full-time work with OTHER employers also to claim this adn be available to take up this employment. In other words, don't limit your optios to your current job as this will disqualify you.


----------

